# Bill Mattocks likes Sunshine and Lollipops



## Big Don (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 30, 2012)

Dear Lord, I have a Doppelganger.


----------



## Cyriacus (Mar 30, 2012)

Hes so furiously adorable!

That may be the mutual bloodlust talking though


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 30, 2012)

I tried to duplicate it.  Could not pull it off...


----------



## Cyriacus (Mar 30, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I tried to duplicate it.  Could not pull it off...


The trick is heavy breathing


----------



## crushing (Mar 30, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I tried to duplicate it. Could not pull it off...



I think I have perfect sound effect in mind for the moment just before you begin to laugh.

Which to choose....?


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 30, 2012)

ROFLKLITA!  That was brilliant - that chap ... sorry, Bill there, I mean  ... perfectly depicts how I feel at the end of every working day :lol:.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 30, 2012)

:lol:



Bill Mattocks said:


> I tried to duplicate it.  Could not pull it off...



The reason is you were not playing the song


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 30, 2012)

Who was controlling the TV in the background?
It was going through channels and comemrcials really fast, almost like it was on fast foward.
At least until the end when the closed captioned was on the screen.


----------



## Carol (Mar 30, 2012)

Rich Parsons said:


> Who was controlling the TV in the background?
> It was going through channels and comemrcials really fast, almost like it was on fast foward.
> At least until the end when the closed captioned was on the screen.



Or smartly edited to clip out the times he actually blinked his eyes?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 30, 2012)

Carol said:


> Or smartly edited to clip out the times he actually blinked his eyes?



I guess Engineer Speak does translate.


----------

